# RPM Lifestyle Festivals



## n-sane-1 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey all, I wanted to let you know what the plan is for the next four months starting in July. We have a new company headed by Rich Goodwin. We have four show lined up and looking for anyone who would be interested in showing theirs rides or representing their businesses.


The show dates are:

July 10, 2010 @ Chicago's Soldier Field

August 7, 2010 @ Irvine's Hidden Valley Event Park

September 4, 2010 @ Dallas' Market Hall

and October 9, 2010 @ San Mateo's Expo Center


If you have a car you would like to regisiter or a booth you would like to present at the show let me know. Thank you.

T...


----------

